
Ask HN: Coolest/most useful tools implemented in browser? - JCOdom
I am a front end developer, and with the browser becoming more and more powerful over the years (JS standardization, emscripten, wasm, webgpu), I&#x27;m curious to look at some of the powerful tools that people are building in the browser.<p>I tried searching on Github (language: js) and Google, but the vast majority of the results are for node.js projects - I am having a hard time filtering out the &#x27;purely front end&#x27; projects.<p>Could you please share some of your favorites?
======
nirav72
[https://gchq.github.io/CyberChef/](https://gchq.github.io/CyberChef/)

------
rikschennink
[https://doka.photo/](https://doka.photo/) an browser based image editor and
[https://pqina.nl/doka/](https://pqina.nl/doka/) the editor component
doka.photo is based on.

Disclaimer: I'm the developer behind these tools :)

------
jones1618
I'm not sure what "powerful tools ... in the browser" means for you, but here
are some pure front-end JavaScript projects that I find to be powerful:

    
    
      1. "Live" documents/notebooks like:
      * Tangle - http://worrydream.com/Tangle/
      * Mozilla Iodide - https://hacks.mozilla.org/2019/03/iodide-an-experimental-tool-for-scientific-communicatiodide-for-scientific-communication-exploration-on-the-web/
    
      2. Visualization libraries:
      * D3.js - https://d3js.org/
      * Vega - https://vega.github.io/vega/
    
      3. Processing - http://processingjs.org/

------
robertbalent
[https://www.photopea.com/](https://www.photopea.com/) \- Full featured image
editor in browser.

------
actionowl
These are all a bit old, but I still think they're cool!

[https://bellard.org/jslinux/](https://bellard.org/jslinux/)

[https://github.com/marmelab/gremlins.js](https://github.com/marmelab/gremlins.js)

[http://processingjs.org](http://processingjs.org)

------
egfx
My animation studio [https://gif.com.ai](https://gif.com.ai)

------
init
www.soundtrap.com uses the web audio APIs and WebRTC to build a music making
app in the browser.

------
0x1221
JupyterLab

------
machawinka
draw.io

